# Preseason: Blazers @ Raptors, Oct. 24th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Portland Trailblazers* (1-4) @ *Toronto Raptors* (2-4)
October 24th, 2005, 8:00PM EST
MTS Centre, Winnipeg, MAN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN" TITLE="TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/TELFAIR, SEBASTIAN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, CHARLES" TITLE="SMITH. CHARLES" SRC="http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/images/basketball/nba/players/3194.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILES, DARIUS" TITLE="MILES, DARIUS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/MILES, DARIUS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PATTERSON, RUBEN" TITLE="PATTERSON, RUBEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/PATTERSON, RUBEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PRZYBILLA, JOEL" TITLE="PRZYBILLA, JOEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/blazers/PRZYBILLA, JOEL.jpg">
*Sebastian Telfair, Charles Smith, Darius Miles, Ruben Patterson, Joel Pryzbilla*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRAHAM, JOEY" TITLE="GRAHAM, JOEY" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, that lineup for the blazers have absolutely no threat from beyond the arc. the raptors starting 5 should just crowd around the painted area after until the first substitions.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

that picture of charles smith makes me feel funny.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Portland has had a lot of trouble manufacturing points with Randolph out (surgery). They are averaging a shade over 80 points a game in preseason and shooting around 35%.

So I think that means we'll be seeing a lot of Calderon/Graham/Villanueva and not much from the true starters.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

crimedog said:


> that picture of charles smith makes me feel funny.


sometimes it's best not to share your thoughts.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

blazers will get pwned.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hoffa v.s Pryzilla, should be a good match. Pryzbilla was labeled a bust for the longest time, but now he's perhaps one of the best natural Cs out there, the guy is a rebounding machine.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We better win this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So this game is live on RapsTV, is it?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> So this game is live on RapsTV, is it?


Yes it is. Finally!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'll attempt to watch the game and get back with my thoughts, toronto should have this 1 booked.

hopefully Chuck & Graham have good games.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Finally they're playing at the peg again. It's to bad I don't have tickets. ...


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats the worst Charles Smith picture I've ever seen. :rofl:


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

the game's just about to start....

did you catch nate mcmillan say "F you" while the camera was perfectly zoomed on his face..LOL :banana: :banana: :banana: 

priceless

.... he was prolly talking to Jalen


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

hoffa with 6 points.. he's playing well


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dathomieyouhate said:


> hoffa with 6 points.. he's playing well


Whoa, where have you been man? I haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hoffa with two good games back to back? Am I seeing things?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

rooks looking a little sloppy, but flashes of brilliance. 
- calderon's pass to hoffa
- charlie v's put back
- graham steal, charlie v pass back, strong lay up
- charlie v just added to that with a runner. 

you guys see bonner's outfit? funny stuff. take that dress code.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Why'd the team go away from Bosh? 

He was scoring at will when they were actually getting him the ball. 

Jalen and Mo jsut won't pass him the ball, What's the deal?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If Hoffa keeps this up, the starting centre job will be his; no doubt. Woods is Woods. It shouldn't be too hard.

We're getting too trigger-happy right now, need to settle down.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

nice run. probably could have heard more commentary on the strong moves by graham and less from todd maculloch's principal. 

that pass from bosh to hoffa was sick.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Alvin williams just checked in


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Villanueva, rebound off a mo-pete miss, And one- over pryzbilla

Jarret Jack just hit his 2nd 3 of the quarter, for 8points.
Jarret Jack just banks it in, and 1- fouled by alvin.

Araujo over Ratliff with 15 seconds left (10 points)

2.9 seconds left Bail out foul by Mo-Pete.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

"Patterson left bosh with his shoes untied!"

"sam mitchell is devastated dejected and deflated!"


i hate this commentators


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

what's the score?
nba.com is busted


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

raps down 7. 

charlie v and joey g got the last 5 points.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

-3 seconds in the key on Randolph

-Randolph fouled on an offensive rebound 
Foul: Bosh(4 fouls, 5 points)

-Villanueva hits another 3
"Hes not suppose to be able to hit that shot at this level"- commentator

Charles smith the one handed jam!

Portland 96 
Toronto 84


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This preseason just keeps on going. You can tell the camp is starting to wear on our team. It's like a 90 game season with these.

I thought that we played alright in short stretches and awful for the rest. We seemed to have no intensity at all for most of the night. Probably hard to keep motivated with all this exhibition being played but that's not really an excuse--they still have to go out there and plan how they will play for the rest of the year.

Three players I was impressed with were Graham, Villanueva, and Araujo. Two players I wasn't were Rose and Bosh.

Graham is working hard. He didn't match up well against Miles tonight, who had one of those rare games where he only takes good shots. I think the early ticky-tack fouls they called on Graham threw him off for the first half but he regained his composure as the game went on. Villanueva continues to surprise me, making difficult shots and showing a smoothness to his game that I didn't notice so much with him in NCAA ball. He was getting offensive rebounds with Hoff but they seemed to be the only two players really into it tonight. Hoff played well, I think. Getting him involved on offense might be a strategy Mitchell will employ to get production out of him throughout the game.

Rose was burned several times in the first quarter, refusing to run through screens and losing his man repeatedly. His defense usually isn't as bad as people would make it out to be but tonight he was downright brutal. As much as I like him, and I do think he does more good things for this team than bad, I won't put up with him playing selfishly this year. This is not the time. I hope Mitchell feels the same way. If Villanueva and Graham are legit scoring threats I think Mitchell can afford to reduce Rose's minutes if needs be. Bosh didn't play well either. I think he was looking to defer on offense quite a bit but he needs to keep working his way out of double teams. I don't think he shot when he was doubled tonight, to the delight of the Blazers who doubled him every time he touched the ball. It's fine for him to get the kids shots in preseason but when they start counting the games he'd better be prepared. No need to get into detail about his defensive effort in the post because there was none to speak of.

I'm officially sick of preseason... lets get this season started already.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

what commentator? not watching on raps tv? 

nice game from graham and charlie v...and hoffa. 

i don't love mike james' shoot first style, but hey...i can take it for two years over 5 years of rafer.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

"I'm officially sick of preseason... lets get this season started already." 

amen. enough. it's great for the rooks, but let's see what they can do when it counts. and let's see what the vets do when they care about the games.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

good to hear the rooks & Hoffa played well..anyone got the boxscore and perhaps the pic of what bonner was wearing? :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> good to hear the rooks & Hoffa played well..anyone got the boxscore and perhaps the pic of what bonner was wearing? :biggrin:


Bonner was wearing a hand-me-down from assistant coach Jim Todd. A yellow blazer and tie with mismatching beige dress pants. Chuck and Leo were ragging on him because it's his only suit. I guess he doesn't plan on getting injured this year... that Frankenstein suit he had on was embarassing. But that's our Bonner.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i hate Jalen Rose...me and one of my buddies have had countless arguments about Rose..and i always defended him...and today i realized my friend was right...i hat rose...he drives is..and doesnt matter what kinda shot there is...he is gonna take it...he isnt lookign to distribute unless he is 100% sure he is gonna miss or get blocked...his selfishness angers me to the point where i just wanna slap the **** outta someone...ussually my dad watches the game with me...and i dont wanna know what helll do to me if i do that to him....i may not post hear ever again...but anywyas getting back to rose...did i say i hate him...what else....i love Joey and Charlie...babcock really puit in work for this draft and its showing......in preseason....lets see what our rookie tandem can do in the realy season....

as speedster said..Bosh was a no show tonight...sometimes i wonder tho...do his teammates(im looking at u Jalen and Mike James whjo??? MiKES JAMES!!!!!!!!!) forget he is on the floor??? i think they do....anyhow..thats all i got...and btw the wayy.....i hate jalen rose....


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Portland held an 88-81 edge before embarking on a 10-3 run to open a 14-point lead with two minutes to play. Toronto got no closer than the final score.


Sam isn't gonna like that defensive effort, 10 points in two minutes

Looks like Villanueva had 19, and Graham had 16


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is a boxscore... Yahoo was incomplete last game so if you see something on this one that doesn't look right they could be wrong again. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005102428

I also forgot to mention that Calderon had an off-night. He was a little careless with the ball and couldn't get anyone set up hardly. Good defensive pressure might've thrown him for a bit of a loop.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did not look like Calderon played much. 9 mins. Bosh not getting many numbers for 37 mins. wtf. Rooks look solid, on paper.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Dont worry Raptor fans......yes you were beaten by the worse NBA team in the last 20 years but the good news is....you didnt play any defense and the blazers played their hearts out. In the regular season you will beat us by 30 and as the blazers go for the record of losses in a season. Only good news for Blazer fans is Jack probaly won the starting job by out playing the most overated high school kid ever in telfair. Telfair is a streetball player with no credibility who cant shoot to save his life. Also im sure you will slaughter us on Wed night.

Then you will forget this meaningless win by the worse team in the NBA.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

mixum said:


> Dont worry Raptor fans......yes you were beaten by the worse NBA team in the last 20 years but the good news is....you didnt play any defense and the blazers played their hearts out. In the regular season you will beat us by 30 and as the blazers go for the record of losses in a season. Only good news for Blazer fans is Jack probaly won the starting job by out playing the most overated high school kid ever in telfair. Telfair is a streetball player with no credibility who cant shoot to save his life. Also im sure you will slaughter us on Wed night.
> 
> Then you will forget this meaningless win by the worse team in the NBA.


im guessing u dont like the blazers...


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

no im a blazer fan who hates the current state of the team. Im just being honest and not trying to use the words rebuilding. Rebuilding is cool if you have talent...we have losers like our GM.


The good news is John Nash will be fired by this time next year.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

A few thoughts on tonight's game.....

Pryz is an animal, and many of his contributions don't show up on the statline. I remember wishing we had signed him last summer. Not because i somehow knew he'd turn out as good as he has (no one expected it), but because his strengths were rebounding, defense, and aggressiveness (you could describe him as "mean"). Faults were offensive ineptitude (i can live with that) and foul-trouble (again, something i can live with).

Jalen really does need to go -- AD, Penny...anyone, i don't really care. Send him to NY or Miami or LA or somewhere. Lets just get him away from our young guys and let Eric Williams take the veterans role.

Lets not measure Bosh or the other guys too harshly until the regular season begins. Remember that he's trying out his weaker stuff....you aren't seeing him go to his strengths yet.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

one more thing to add....i like what hoffa did tonight...he played very well...like that one play, the up and under on Ratliff, that was preety smooth, for Hoffa atleast...lets hope this isnt another one of this 5 game stretches where he plays unbelievable balland then plays like crap again...goof job hoff.....
Mike james....im getting a rafer vibe from Mr. James....17 shots tonight????wtf is with that...as long as he doesnt do it in the season im happy...but there is no way that Mike James takes the most shots on this team...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

undefined_playa said:


> good to hear the rooks & Hoffa played well..anyone got the boxscore and perhaps the pic of what bonner was wearing? :biggrin:


Whoaaa
Ur Scarin Me Man - U Want A Pic Of What Bonner Was Wearin!
This Is Basketball U Know >> uke:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

After Watchin The Game - I Could Tell That Arajuo Is Gettin Comfortable Every Game & Less Fouls Which Means > More Minutes > Good Game.

Also, Charlie Was Playin Amazin, U Can't Complain About Him..
That Dunk Attempt By Joey Was Huge, If He Made It. That Wud Be Too iLL..

_P.S - Since When U Do An Interview With Someone On Live BBall Game?_


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> im guessing u dont like the blazers...


He is just bitter because he got banned from the Blazers section here, because he is a great troll and continually baits people.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> i hate Jalen Rose...me and one of my buddies have had countless arguments about Rose..and i always defended him...and today i realized my friend was right...i hat rose...he drives is..and doesnt matter what kinda shot there is...he is gonna take it...he isnt lookign to distribute unless he is 100% sure he is gonna miss or get blocked...his selfishness angers me to the point where i just wanna slap the **** outta someone...ussually my dad watches the game with me...and i dont wanna know what helll do to me if i do that to him....i may not post hear ever again...but anywyas getting back to rose...did i say i hate him


And you didn't say a word on his unbelievable defence. 
After seein' the game against Maccabi, I hate him too. 
Denver are looking for a gunner, aren't they? 
Jalen for Nene... or something.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> i hate Jalen Rose...me and one of my buddies have had countless arguments about Rose..and i always defended him...and today i realized my friend was right...i hat rose...he drives is..and doesnt matter what kinda shot there is...he is gonna take it...he isnt lookign to distribute unless he is 100% sure he is gonna miss or get blocked...his selfishness angers me to the point where i just wanna slap the **** outta someone...ussually my dad watches the game with me...and i dont wanna know what helll do to me if i do that to him....i may not post hear ever again...but anywyas getting back to rose...did i say i hate him...what else....i love Joey and Charlie...babcock really puit in work for this draft and its showing......in preseason....lets see what our rookie tandem can do in the realy season....
> 
> as speedster said..Bosh was a no show tonight...sometimes i wonder tho...do his teammates(im looking at u Jalen and Mike James whjo??? MiKES JAMES!!!!!!!!!) forget he is on the floor??? i think they do....anyhow..thats all i got...and btw the wayy.....i hate jalen rose....


I second your opinion about James and Rose taking so many shots instead of going to Bosh more. I didn't watch the game, but from stat sheet it looks like James and Rose just jack up a lot of shots.

Rose 14 attempts and Mike James even more ridicilous 17 attempts. And Bosh only had 8 attempts? anybody here know what's going on? is it Bosh that's unselfish to a fault or his teammates don't go to him? Eventhough Rose shoots well and both James and Mo Pete are talented scorer, they have to know that if they're going to go places, they have to help developing Bosh. I see a very talented team with too many egos. Mitchell has to start assigning roles to the team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wow rooks shining vets are seeming terrible...

big up mitchell villanueva is the man graham is 2 we gt plenty of weapons bt we seem to be jus using are fists jalen and james who are the most obvious shoot from anywhere dudes in the league...

hoffa boo ya gd to see him FINALLY put a string 2 geva please jus let this run into the reg season...

and hell yes please will this season start already!!!


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Whether Rose is willing to come to understanding it or not, he is the perfect 6th man. He has no trouble scoring points, his problem is defense. By putting him against the 2nd unit, he ends up matched against guys he can defend. With Rose and Bonner coming off the bench, we have the potential to really make hay against most 2nd units.

All that being said, however, lets keep in mind that its still the preseason. Hands up everyone who thinks that Rose is trying very hard. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> He is just bitter because he got banned from the Blazers section here, because he is a great troll and continually baits people.


 really? is that what happened to MonsterBosh?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

didn't see this game, only saw the boxscore. but if we're in typical toronto form, why aren't we complaining about the rebounding anymore? remember the one-day explosion of energy because the raptors were heavily outrebounded by utah?  where is our desperate need for rebounding now?

i mean, zach's on the floor (?), joel's playing (the "rebounding machine"), ruben's out there, and the blazers get 4 offensive rebounds the entire game? 4? yikes. 

of course, i'm sure someone's bound to point out the difference in fg%- portland shooting 59 (!) and the raptors down around 45. that also deserves a yikes. i'm sure our defense will be the next target for our anxiety (while the rebounding will likely be forgotten... temporarily).

anyway, i don't care too much about this stuff, it's not what i consider to be important, but i think it's interesting how our attention shifts constantly from one thing to the next- with the only consistency being our tendency to spotlight negative results ahead of the positive.

again, i didn't see this game. my comment is rooted in that fact.

peace


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> didn't see this game, only saw the boxscore. but if we're in typical toronto form, why aren't we complaining about the rebounding anymore? remember the one-day explosion of energy because the raptors were heavily outrebounded by utah? where is our desperate need for rebounding now?
> 
> i mean, zach's on the floor (?), joel's playing (the "rebounding machine"), ruben's out there, and the blazers get 4 offensive rebounds the entire game? 4? yikes.
> 
> of course, i'm sure someone's bound to point out the difference in fg%- portland shooting 59 (!) and the raptors down around 45. that also deserves a yikes. i'm sure our defense will be the next target for our anxiety (while the rebounding will likely be forgotten... temporarily).


When a game comes along that highlights a flaw particularly well, of course people are going to comment on it. When a game comes along that masks a flaw, there's really no purpose served in commenting on the flaw, as it isn't germane. Not bringing it up doesn't mean we don't believe it to be true anymore. Could we wait until we either don't have a game or have a game that is perfectly average in these areas before talking about it? Sure, but it wouldn't be as interesting and people wouldn't be as engaged as when there's an example fresh in their minds.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Divine Spammer said:


> And you didn't say a word on his unbelievable defence.
> After seein' the game against Maccabi, I hate him too.
> Denver are looking for a gunner, aren't they?
> Jalen for Nene... or something.


well his defense is just something i got accustomed to...i thought his goods overshadow his bads...but they dont...and Jalen for Nene wont happen due to salary implications...but im all about 07-08 we need cap relief...we always say that no players want to come to canada...but in truth when have we had the money to lure them in? Have we...i dont hink weve had...


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> we always say that no players want to come to canada...but in truth when have we had the money to lure them in? Have we...i dont hink weve had...


I think there's always going to be a certain percentage of players that won't want to come to Canada for preconceived reasons. My bigger concern is the much higher percentage of players who don't want to come to a horrible franchise (Joe Johnson notwithstanding). Look at the Bulls, they had all sorts of cap room for years and nobody decent was willing to play for a team that bad. The best they could do was intentionally overpay a bunch of mediocre players just so they could get any free agents, they were almost giving money away. Do we have some guys like Rose who are overpaid? Absolutely. But throwing them all away just to save a year on their contracts could leave us bad enough to be unable to attract free agents. Sure Rose has his deficiencies, but you wouldn't be able to trade him for anybody better, just someone worse with a shorter contract. I think this team is bad enough as it is, it doesn't need any help. Getting rid of Alston's ridiculously long contract makes sense, getting rid of guys with one or two years left on their contracts doesn't, not unless you can get a better player or really good draft picks back for them.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

My thoughts on this game:

*Mike James * is a streaky shooter but he hasn't found his shot since being traded to TO. He is better than this - hopefull he starts to show it soon. He will shoot a lot. :eek8: 

*Hoffa* - I concur w/ everybody else - let's cross our fingers and hope it continues  

*Rose * - wasn't that bad. we need him here unless we're talking Magloire :angel: 

*Bosh * - I hope Bosh starts to turn it on like he did the first preseason game. I hope the defensive coaches in the league haven't figured out a way to shut him down :no:
*
The kids* - the progress continues :clap: (Jose had a bad night - we're bound to have some of these w/ all the rooks)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

After thinking about it a little I think Bosh was working on passing out of double teams last night. Probably explains his excessive unselfishness.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> After thinking about it a little I think Bosh was working on passing out of double teams last night. Probably explains his excessive unselfishness.



Was thinking that was probably the case.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey and Charlie played awesome tonight. They nearly brought us back in the game, but it was too little, too late. 

Joey struggled against Miles in the first quarter with two fouls in 90 seconds, but he recovered nicely. Miles only scored one basket on him in the second half. His shot was definetly off tonight, but he hit them when we needed him to. Showed his awesome power around the basket. I would have gone NUTS if he converted that missed dunk over Pryzbilla. Did a good job on the boards today - definetly seemed like he had more than 5, though he was always involved in tipping loose balls,ect.

Charlie was very impressive on the offensive end as well. Nearly everyone of his points came from his surprisingly good slashing game. Like Graham, he hit his long range shots in the final minutes in a good attempt to bring us back in the game. Had a couple monster dunks. Would have liked to see him rebound a little bit more. Showed good court vision and passing as usual. Not good on the defensive end at all, but better than Bosh. 

Hoffa continued on his solid play. Didn't get many boards, but kept his man off the boards for the most part. Showed great potential on the offensive end in the post. 

Bosh and Jalen were awful. I don't think I've ever seen Bosh play that bad on the defensive end, and Rose was Rose.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Zach Randolph was taking bosh to school all night long.

CB4's defense last night :whoknows:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

sjinto said:


> Zach Randolph was taking bosh to school all night long.
> 
> CB4's defense last night :whoknows:


i say meh. he's played good D in regular season games so I'll take it with a grain of salt. i'm expecting big things from him on the defensive end this year.


----------

